

Do 1x Programmers keep 10x Programmers down?  - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/03/do-1x-programmers-keep-10x-programmers.html

======
jayruy
i tried to post this comment on your post on religion:

i get where you're coming from, but you've convinced yourself you're smarter
than others and that makes you less happy, probably because other people
(rightfully) view you as a dick... if i were you i'd consider giving some
thought to big issues of international coordination our governments face,
things like what if someone such as yourself were in control of a big red
button to drop a nuclear weapon

